

Show HN: ATable - Fast, interactive Javascript table - jwoah12
http://jwoah12.github.io/aTable/index.html

======
jwoah12
ATable creator here. My goal was to develop a functional, interactive grid
that is easy to use with any data source, can handle huge amounts of data, and
is as small as possible. This is my first open source project, so I'm
definitely looking forward to getting feedback.

